

Xsb prolog as replacement for yacc (and haskell/ml) - marshallp
http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~warren/xsbbook/node23.html

======
loup-vaillant
This reminds me of Ometa <http://www.tinlizzie.org/ometa/>

~~~
singular
Ometa is fantastic, if a little neglected. Really quite powerful!

------
daviddaviddavid
How odd. The author's name is David S. Warren. The Warren Abstract Machine is
named after David H. D. Warren.

I've actually checked out this Stony Brook page before and assumed this was
the WAM guy.

~~~
coffeemug
I was a Stony Brook student and David S. Warren was my professor - he is _not_
the David H. Warren of the Warren Abstract Machine. He (the Stony Brook
Warren) liked to joke about how only his luck could require him to deal with
the naming confusion in a field of only about a hundred people.

